# Has SA aged you or caused you to look unhealthy?



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

I was shocked when I looked at an upclose photo I took recently of myself. It was really bad! The last 5 years have been really tough. Lots of anxiety/depression/ and unhappiness and I think the stress is really starting to destroy my face. I have those dark shades/lines under my eyes like I'm exhausted and I'm starting to look like a catchers mitt. I thought it was just me, so I posted a pic to Yahoo questions today and the average person said I was 30-35 years old and I'm only 26!!! haha oh man.

Is it possible for stress and depression to age you? COuld it just be temp. or have I ruined my face forever? Maybe once I get into a routine again and starting feeling better about life, things will change. Geez, I hope so. Looking 35 at 26 is not a good thing. lol

Anyways, have you guys aged because of anxiety/depression?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

no. ive looked older than my true age since i was in high school 

course i had SA back then but i dont think thats what caused my whateverthisiscalled


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

People tend to think I'm younger - sometimes much younger. So, although I _feel_ some days like I'm about 90 years old with one foot in the grave (thank depression-induced tiredness), I apparently don't _look_ it.

So, if the question is based on how we FEEL, then yes. If it's based on how we APPEAR, then no.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If the huge bags under my eyes would go away or at least not be so damn visible I'd look like I get sleep.

Stresssss.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I look like a kid.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I have lots of grey streaks in my hair; people always comment on them. :stu I'm certain this is stress related.



Just Lurking said:


> although I feel some days like I'm about 90 years old with one foot in the grave (thank depression-induced tiredness).


This is me also. It's Not so much my outward appearance (apart from the grey hair), as the fact that I feel old on the inside. I'm always very tired, and my joints always ache.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it has a little bit. I look at pics of me maybe four years ago and I look really different.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Not at all.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I might sometimes look unhealthy...don't know...but I am usually told I look younger than I am so that's a good thing, I just hope it stays that way. :afr


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Not really. I always get mistaken for being younger than my real age. That's pretty much been the case since high school. I also suffer from the dark undereye circles but I've had those ever since I was a toddler. They just make me look tired, but apparently not "old".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said "not sure".....Paxil fat is thrown in for good measure.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....I have seen photos of my self where I have in fact have a LINE across my face, as opposed to mere under eye bags. 
...So, yeah, definetly the stress has had some effect on my appearance.

And still: I'm not going to let my self care all that much! I cannot be bothered. ...I had a time in which I experienced a lot of admiration, even though it was many years ago. ...and, now that I don't experience that: well, it sort of makes me think that it doesn't even mean that much anyhow. 

...I don't care: all I want is to have some basic control over my moods. ...If I can have that, then I will be enormously happy ...for the rest of my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I had to go with No since there weren't a lot of options. But for some reason, I'm unable to looked aged or get fat, which I'm certain is due to GABA-deficiency. What some people may not know is that GABA is responsible for the production of HGH. Looking ten years younger and having severe anxiety disorder, whether social or otherwise, would explain a lot then.

As far as looking unhealthy goes from a strictly physical standpoint, I would have to say getting out in the sun and working out more would definitely benefit me. Given all I've been through over the years, or lack thereof, I'm surprised I don't look 100 times worse than I do.

Ruby, the most recent picture I've seen of you indicates you don't look bad at all; quite good in fact. From my point of view, you're the type of person to age very gracefully over the years, and with your better mood, as you've indicated, that would have an indirect effect upon on how you look on the outside. I've seen that in many people too, for good and for bad (i.e., the stress thing as you've mentioned). I'm pretty sure there's a word for that, but I just can't think of it.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Nope. I wish it had though. I look much younger than I actually am. My face looks exactly the same as it did 15 years ago. How pathetic is that? I am starting to get grey hair but that's a genetic thing.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> I had to go with No since there weren't a lot of options. But for some reason, I'm unable to looked aged or get fat, which I'm certain is due to GABA-deficiency. What some people may not know is that GABA is responsible for the production of HGH. Looking ten years younger and having severe anxiety disorder, whether social or otherwise, would explain a lot then.
> 
> As far as looking unhealthy goes from a strictly physical standpoint, I would have to say getting out in the sun and working out more would definitely benefit me. Given all I've been through over the years, or lack thereof, I'm surprised I don't look 100 times worse than I do.
> 
> Ruby, the most recent picture I've seen of you indicates you don't look bad at all; quite good in fact. From my point of view, you're the type of person to age very gracefully over the years, and with your better mood, as you've indicated, that would have an indirect effect upon on how you look on the outside. I've seen that in many people too, for good and for bad (i.e., the stress thing as you've mentioned). I'm pretty sure there's a word for that, but I just can't think of it.


...ah: You're a sweet guy!!  :yes :kiss ...Thank you for being nice to me! :yes ...and I hope that you have a good day ....and year... etc...  :yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> ....I have seen photos of my self where I have in fact have a LINE across my face, as opposed to mere under eye bags.
> ...So, yeah, definetly


me too on my forehead. though i suspect thats cause we've lived for three decades :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've always looked younger.

Though the last couple of years I've gotten older looking. I think I finally look like I'm in my 20's now, which is a good thing.

When I feel really depressed though, I can tell I look unhealthy.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

nubly said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ....I have seen photos of my self where I have in fact have a LINE across my face, as opposed to mere under eye bags.
> ...


...well, never fear: as far as women go -you sure are a _smooth talker_!!   ...and that's bound to get ya somewhere with the ladies!! 

...Unlike you however- though I may have aged and am also around 30- I have, on the other hand, just one or two _*other* _tricks up my sleeve!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sometimes people link the fact that I'm pale to the fact that I don't go out in public very often. But my skin color is honest to god a genetic issue, peeps!


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I've always looked younger.
> 
> Though the last couple of years I've gotten older looking. I think I finally look like I'm in my 20's now, which is a good thing.
> 
> When I feel really depressed though, I can tell I look unhealthy.


Some here. I look very young for my age.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i dunno. I've had dark circles since I was 13 bleh..


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

bezoomny said:


> Sometimes people link the fact that I'm pale to the fact that I don't go out in public very often. But my skin color is honest to god a genetic issue, peeps!


You really don't look _that _ pale, from the pictures I've seen. :b


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

srschirm said:


> bezoomny said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes people link the fact that I'm pale to the fact that I don't go out in public very often. But my skin color is honest to god a genetic issue, peeps!
> ...


I've gotten emails on okc asking if I bleach my skin or are sick or something. ops


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

People think I look younger than I am. I'm overweight, which I'm sure could be related to depression(caused by SA).

So I went with "not sure"


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be 29 next week but if I buy liquor the clerks usually still ask for my i.d. It's pretty annoying. I think I can pass for 25 or 26, but 21 is really a stretch.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I just looked sick like mentally not healthy and this was two years ago but now I feel more emotionally stable


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I have been told I look like I am still in my teens , and also that I have racoon eyes, it is stressed induced though


----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

I think Anxiety & depression took their toll on my looks. I have changed too much that some people [I haven't met in 4-5 years] do not recognize me, and I am afraid that if i do not manage my depression well it may get worse.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

It has made me incredibly pale and ghostlike. My complexion has lightened dramatically compared to before. There's also the bags under my eyes, and the constant exhausted look on my face.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I've gotten a lot more acne and some weight gain, but not too much.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

100 %


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

No, I don't think so.


----------

